# Evertune Guitar - LTD or VGS?



## morethan6 (Jun 19, 2013)

HI guys,

After seeing Misha's Mayones with an Evertune bridge system and doing a load of research I've been obsessed with the idea of getting a guitar with one fitted as stock (routing one of my LPs is not gonna happen...) and I've come across some options. Here's where I need your expertise!

Do I go for the more expensive but clearly good LTD EC-1000 ET (The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website) with it EMGs or go for the cheaper but a little less familiar VGS range - the Eruption Pro looks on paper to be a great guitar (GEWA music , GEWA E-guitar VGS Eruption Pro Black Burst Faded). As we all know, even guitars with seemingly great appointments can lack tone if the woods and build aren't up to scratch, but it does look good value.

Anybody have any experience with either or any knowledge? I saw the 7-string VGS stuff Merrow did and it looked great - not sure about the LP shape VGS stuff though. I've played LTD stuff and it's pretty nice, though I think I'd prefer passive pickup routing for BKPs.

Any help much appreciated guys!


----------



## ihunda (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a great question, I had a VGS select eruption without evertune. Solid guitar for 400 euros but nothing to write home about, I would say similar to an entry level ESP EC or current 400 euros Epiphones.


----------



## ihunda (Jun 19, 2013)

Plus, my biggest grip with VGS is that their inlays sucks!







Come on, I don't need half of my guitar and my beautiful ebony board with the guitar's company logo!


----------



## User Name (Jun 19, 2013)

dude, the ec-100 et for sure


----------



## Northern (Jun 19, 2013)

I would save up a bit and get a warmoth. They offer evertune routes for $45. I just took delivery of 2 of them.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jun 19, 2013)

Never seen a hipshot type bridge on a LP body but it looks sexy...


----------



## Jlang (Jun 19, 2013)

holy balls.. that mh 1000 et, is SMEXY


----------



## Nag (Jun 19, 2013)

LTDs will be better quality than VGS.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 19, 2013)

LTD all the way


----------



## morethan6 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys - yeah, the more I think about it the more the LTD seems a better all rounder. I guess I can slap some BKPs in it later if I don't like the EMGs.

The Warmouth thing is interesting - I'm gonna check it out. Only problem is that I'm in London so shipping might be a bitch...

Cheers for all the help!


----------



## newmountain (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got me a VGS eruption Pro with Evertune. 
It´s actually great. 
Build quality is good. Only remark is that the faux binding isn´t über well done. Nothing that really stands out though. 

Neck is chunky, perhaps too chunky for some, but I like it. 
If you have small hands upper neck access may be an issue. 
For me not. 

Evertune and Duncans on a well built guitar for EURO 600 must be considered a bargain. 

The Evertune is great!! All guitars without whammy should have one. 

If you change tuning a lot, it may be better with a conventional guitar, since you tune the Evertune guitar on the Evertune bridge, with a key.

Recommended.


----------



## newmountain (Sep 28, 2013)

oh yes, it has locking tuners too..


----------



## metalvince333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I own the ltd and it rocks! I hate the emg's but appart from that it really is a great guitar. Feels very solid.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2013)

Ive been looking into this for a few months now, really want a Evertune but don't want either of those guitars.. and I found out apparently Warmoth will route for an Evertune bridge for a $45 upcharge. So if you are into the Warmoth style stuff, definitely check them out. I still might get a 7/8 Telecaster with an Evertune bridge...

Edit: guess im too late to mention lol Either way, great solution.


----------



## REIGNS (Oct 19, 2013)

sounds like your after the six string i guess. I bought the soulmaster and even if you dont weant the pickups. swap em out for a couple of hundred. got urself a brand new 7 string, evertuned cool lookin sweet playin axe with ur choice of pickups for under a grand. Plays excellent


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the VGS Soulmaster 7, and while it's a decent guitar for the money it's pretty sloppily made. I don't know if I got a one-off model but the fretwork is pretty sloppy, the pickups are muddy, the holes on the back plate on the guitar are uneven so I have to remove the plate when I want to restring it and the finish on the back of the neck is off. It doesn't come close to my Ibanez Prestige. I'd assume that the quality control on ESP guitars is better, so I'd check them out if I were you.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 19, 2013)

^thanks for the honest review man


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 19, 2013)

ihunda said:


> ^thanks for the honest review man


No problem, I wouldn't really call it a bad guitar but I have no idea how stuff like this makes it past the quality control.


----------



## REIGNS (Oct 20, 2013)

Id say if these were manufacturing problems id send it back. Havent had these problems with mine (not that ive fully examined it yet) but i can say for 700 bucks its alot better then the same price range for things like schecter etc. Theyre no seymour duncans but what is in this price range, Ive hear alot worse. I like them personally. Anything around 800 your gunna have some  about. You cant expect PRS quality in such a small budget. the evertune alone is 350


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 20, 2013)

I think LTD is the obvious choice for better quality. Pickups, etc.. can always be changed out.


----------



## madrigal77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would wait for LTD to offer mode models with Evertune. The MOP all over the current offerings is fugly as hell. Not as bad as the older ones with Abalone everywhere, but still pretty bad. I don't know why the chose to shove MOP all over the ONLY models they offer with Evertune, but I'm hoping they come to their senses with next years models.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Oct 21, 2013)

Gah I would be all over one of the LTDs... if they made them in some other color than black, seriously, ANY other color than gloss black.


----------

